# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  المعذرة على الانقطاع الأسبوعي

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

المعذرة على الانقطاع الأسبوعي .. 

تم حل المشكلة ،، نتمنى لكم اجمل الأوقات ،، 

كل المودة

----------


## صرخة العطشان

الحمد لله على السلامة

بس لاتعيدوها :)

----------

